# How to build this shoreline



## lking31646 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am starting to collect supplies for my first vivarium. I've attached a photo below from vivaria.nl. I wanted to know how one would go about creating the interesting shoreline. Thanks for your help in advance...Lee

http://www.vivaria.nl/photogallery/assets/vi-30.jpg


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks like a pretty ambitious project for a first viv. I'm in the middle of making my first one and it's harder than it looks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would lay you odds that the shoreline is constructed with peat bricks.


----------



## lking31646 (Jul 6, 2010)

Peat bricks. Interesting. I'll do some research on those. Thanks for the information.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

They have a link right on their page on how to build a viv like theirs. It is basically just peat bricks cut to shape and that's really it. They have one of them cut out to fit a small filter in for the water and that's all it is. 

Vivaria Projects - landscaping your vivarium


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats one of my favorite tanks good luck with your build.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

lking31646 said:


> Peat bricks. Interesting. I'll do some research on those. Thanks for the information.


Yeah you can only get those from EU now, and Vivaria isn't selling them anymore for some reason. I got some pieces left I use to separate land areas from water areas, they're great, I started using them in the 90s, I would use them for substrate again if I wasn't using clay substrates, they're too easy, just lay them on the glass bottom..


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah you can only get those from EU now, and Vivaria isn't selling them anymore for some reason. I got some pieces left I use to separate land areas from water areas, they're great, I started using them in the 90s, I would use them for substrate again if I wasn't using clay substrates, they're too easy, just lay them on the glass bottom..


A lot of places are out of stock currently. I am told it is because of droughts and because of this they are not allowed to collect.


----------

